# Size for age?



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Dexter is 3 months old and he's 290-300 grams... that seems small to me.
Is that normal?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Every hedgehog varies in size he could be a smaller hedgehog or his growth spurt might happen a bit later he isn't considered an adult until 6 months so maybe he's just a late bloomer.

My girls are just a bit over 2 months and just reaching the 300 Gram Marker Area.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I would say that's pretty normal. Quinn is about 7 months and she weighs around 300-315 grams. She's on the smaller size but she's healthy. Jsut like poeple hedgies comes in all different shapes and sizes. However, yours is till young and probably will get bigger. If not that's ok too!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

It's hard to really tell since they vary quite a bit in size and weight. I'd suggest taking a look at the Average Hedgehog Size and Weight - Please Share! thread to see if there are any critters in there that are roughly Dexter's size so you at least have something close to compare with.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Not small at all! Inky is that size (280 grams) at 4.5 years old. Hedgies vary a lot in healthy size, but usually between 250-500 seems to be average for a grown adult. Some are smaller, some are bigger, but as long as your hedgie doesn't have sucked in sides (too thin) or can't roll into a ball (too chubby) I wouldn't worry.


----------

